# Zaino Z8 or Red Mist - best value for money ?



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

I want to buy some QD-like spray sealant, i'm considering Zaino Z8 and Red Mist. I will be applying them on Purple Haze and Colli 476s so i guess both will work fine.

And here is the question: is difference in look big enough to pay double price for Zaino ? Or rather stick witch cheaper Red Mist ? Advantage of RM is the fact i can buy it in 250 ml, while Zaino only in big one. 

Here in Poland price of Red Mist 250 ml is 53 zł, which is about 12,5 GBP and Zaino Z8 is 120 zł, which is about 28GBP. Quite much actually,considering fact that for example at cyc.com we can have it for 19 GBP 

I heard opinions that Zaino is worth every single penny spent, but comparing to RM its very expensive. 

What would You guys choose ?


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Both are very good and will work over your waxes 

I like using them both, but for me the Zaino does have the edge, however whether it is worth the extra I am not sure.

Can you get the Red Mist Tropical? This is easier to work with...


----------



## drka-drka (Nov 1, 2007)

I cant comment on Zaino but i have started using the RM and i love it.

I waxed my car before the winter set in after the worst of the snow i washed the car and topped up with RM and it was like it had been waxed that day and it really brought a extra level to the shine.


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Yeah,Tropical is available,in both 250ml and 500ml size. Oh,and 500ml size of RM cost about 100 zł which is ~23 GBP.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

You won't go wrong with either.


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

rmorgan84,so You think that there is no point in buying more expensive Z8, and rather stick to RM ?


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

As above, they are both good - I used RMT on top of PH and was impressed with the results, and for me the beading was better than the Z8 IMO, and it smells nicer (cos that is sooo important!).
But given the choice these days, I always go for Z8 because I think it gives a better look, plus you use so little of it that the bottle will last ages!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

evotuning said:


> rmorgan84,so You think that there is no point in buying more expensive Z8, and rather stick to RM ?


I think Z8 gives a slightly better shine, but RM has 99% of the shine with far less cost.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

how about something like this instead:?

http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,78,toView_773.html

dilutes down to make a gallon of product so is better vfm than z8 and red mist, works great on paintwork and glass and adds some protection as well


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

ive only used the red mist and i have to say i am very happy with it


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

I used a sample of RM and tried some Z8 and found them to be very easy to use with not real difference in looks. However, I was hard pressed to see them being better than Duragloss Aquawax which is much cheaper and will last you a very long time.


----------



## 197F1 (Aug 23, 2008)

Slightly off topic but could you use Red Mist Tropical as a lubricant to clean off bird muck and dirt in an emergency (away overnight say and you have no way of properly cleaning the car).


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> how about something like this instead:?
> 
> http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,78,toView_773.html
> 
> dilutes down to make a gallon of product so is better vfm than z8 and red mist, works great on paintwork and glass and adds some protection as well


ha-ha knew it wouldn't be long before the Serious Performance fanboy spoke :lol:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

evotuning said:


> I want to buy some QD-like spray sealant, i'm considering Zaino Z8 and Red Mist. I will be applying them on Purple Haze and Colli 476s so i guess both will work fine.
> 
> And here is the question: is difference in look big enough to pay double price for Zaino ? Or rather stick witch cheaper Red Mist ? Advantage of RM is the fact i can buy it in 250 ml, while Zaino only in big one.
> 
> ...


Hey Evo,

I may be able to help you with a price on the Z-8 if you mail me john @ zainoeurope.com with your address details I will check what the postage will be, but either way it will be £ 18.95 from us with what ever the P&P costs me.

Obviously, I cant comment on which one you should buy though 

Thanks!

Johnny


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks guys for help, really appreciate it . I have e-mailed Johnnypolis, if its possible to buy Z8 cheaper than in Poland, I will buy it. If no, i have to stick w RM


----------



## buldy (Feb 17, 2010)

Red Mist is a good product


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

i have used both and for me it has to be zaino it gives then extra sparkle


----------



## waynevr6 (Jun 11, 2008)

-tom- said:


> i have used both and for me it has to be zaino it gives then extra sparkle


I agree with Tom, I had Dodo RM and it is a very good product but Z8 really did make me go WOW! They are both very easy to use and they both do a great job but Z8 really made my car sparkle.


----------



## head (Mar 16, 2010)

i use z8 does a really good job,gos a long way


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

both good but i would buy the serious performance show detailer as well


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Hey Evo,
> 
> I may be able to help you with a price on the Z-8 if you mail me john @ zainoeurope.com with your address details I will check what the postage will be, but either way it will be £ 18.95 from us with what ever the P&P costs me.
> 
> ...


We will raise you a Red Mist Tropical 500ml, a packet of Minstrels from pj's drawer, a Flat Earth paperweight and a signed and framed photo of Paul Dalton - all sent postage free by carrier pigeon. :lol::lol:

Not that we'd try and influence your decision.

But in all seriousness, Z8's pretty good - give Johnny the business


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

why not get both then everyones a winner i would


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Dodo Factory said:


> We will raise you a Red Mist Tropical 500ml, a packet of Minstrels from pj's drawer, a Flat Earth paperweight and a signed and framed photo of Paul Dalton - all sent postage free by carrier pigeon. :lol::lol:
> 
> Not that we'd try and influence your decision.
> 
> But in all seriousness, Z8's pretty good - give Johnny the business


Does PJ have any packets of minstrels in his drawer? Or are they to there to show customers that they are coated in Carnauba 

:thumb:

Johnny


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

They are one and the same. A very famous Minstrel packet


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Thats gonna be a tough one then Of course, both of them would be the best solution, and i'm affraid that in the end this is gonna happen


----------



## MOB (Oct 27, 2005)

I'll have the Minstrels................


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

Z8 takes it for me everytime.


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Damn, i got confused... The plan was that I will use Lime Prime,than Purple Haze and finish it with Z8/RM. But now i figured out that maybe combo Lime Prime and Z2 would look better,than this one above.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

As said before dude get both you know you want to


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Of course I do, too bad that my wallet dont Decision made, i am going to buy Z8,and in near future Z2.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

when you get your z2 try and get zfx to go with it.


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm planing to apply one-two layers at once, durability isnt so important to me, so i dont think that ZFX is necessary.


----------



## gfrankland (Dec 30, 2007)

i have just got into Red Mist after having some for ageeeess.... I think I purchased it by accident and found an excuse to use it the other day... really, really impressed! will be using it a lot more in future!


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Z8 bought...together with Zaino Tri color applicator


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

evotuning said:


> Z8 bought...together with Zaino Tri color applicator


nice:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Out of the two, I prefer Z8 for its ease of use and slicker feel after use... however on paint with no protection, Red Mist is more durable so it is a more durable product.

I'd still debate how much of the actual wax layer either product genuinely leaves behind when it has been used but this topic has been well talked about in the past...


----------



## ScoobyDan (Aug 26, 2006)

I have been using Werkstat Acrylic on my Scooby because it seems to work really well on white but I did the metallic black Focus today with 2 layers of ZFX'd Z2 and I finished it off with Z8. I must admit I had forgotten what a lovely product Z8 is to use and it leaves the paint feeling so slick.


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

What should be consistency of Z8 ? Mine is actually quite watery,i thought that it will be much more oily. Is that ok ? That's my first proper QD-like product,so i have no experience with them


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Mine is also watery mate, and smells amazing as well!

I know I'm a bit late on this discussion but I bought Z8 and Red Mist last year. I tried Z8 first and didn't get on well with the product, I believe I used too much. Then I tried Red Mist and that worked well for me so I have been using that up until about 3 weeks ago when I saw the Z8 looking at me. Don't know why but I decided to try it out again, misted a small amount onto my bonnet and buffed it off, no problems whatsoever. 

Now I chop and change between the two depending on how I feel, both work well for me and I struggle to see a difference, however I do feel Z8 gives better beading. My car hasn't been waxed since before winter (I know shame on me) and as it is peeing it down right now the beading is wonderful. :thumb:


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

I have the Zaino Z8 and Red Mist Tropical. The Red Mist is my favorite because: lasts longer, easier to work with (important on the fast washes before it starts raining again) and it looks fantastic


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

One more question, how Z8 behave on plastic and rubber trim ?


----------

